# ShutterStock Alternative



## anjanesh (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi

Is there anything else like ShutterStock ? ShutterStock is good but their guidelines make it almost impossible for beginner photographers to submit photos.

Thanks


----------



## D-50 (Jul 21, 2006)

photobucket.com, I always also thought that legally anyone in a public area is opento pubic photography so do not worry about getting releases signed by someone you may have taken a photo of in a public area. Those guidlines seem a bit extreme


----------



## anjanesh (Jul 22, 2006)

Actually, ShutterStock pays $0.25 per oringinal download ( the view alone part has a shutterstock's watermark ). I dont think Im looking for photobucket - I already have images uploaded at photobucket.


----------



## dsp921 (Jul 22, 2006)

D-50 said:
			
		

> photobucket.com, I always also thought that legally anyone in a public area is opento pubic photography so do not worry about getting releases signed by someone you may have taken a photo of in a public area. Those guidlines seem a bit extreme



I'd be careful about this.  Shooting people in public is one thing, but once you sell or use that image commercially it's a different situation.


----------

